# Going to Harborside 1/28/06 - What to do There?



## allenh91801 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Fellow Tuggers,

Any suggestions as to what to do in Atlantis or Nassau.  We will be going there in less than 2 weeks, so wanted to know the ins and outs.  Also any less expensive dining options than the meal plans available?

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## mariawolf (Jan 16, 2006)

As to food I would recommend the Green Parrot which is just across the street--kind of funky place next to the pool at the marina but food is great and cheap--you will be shocked to see they cook in a trailer but they have the best conch fritters and cracked conch--Poop deck is good but requires a cab--at$5 each it works out to be less expensive to eat on site.  We found Bimini Rd to be good but kind of slow service if you have young kids.  Zio Gigis across the street is also pretty good for pizza and Italian. Atlas Grill in the casino is probably the least expensive of the places to eat on site.
Take the ferry into town--get it right across street from Harborside--it is $3 each way but doesn't run after around 5--they give you some interesting facts as you go across and expect a small tip for their info.
If you like to snorket there is a place right across the street that we have all used in the past but not this trip.


----------



## debraxh (Jan 16, 2006)

There's lots of recommendations on what to see and do in the reviews for Harborside.


----------



## iluvwdw (Jan 17, 2006)

You will LOVE Harborside!  As far as dining options, my family never buys the meal plans.  We are CONSIDERING it for our trip in May, but we're still on the fence about it.  We take the shuttle from Harborside into Nassau and go to the Supermarket to stock up on staples and snacks.  We didn't eat breakfast on site every day, instead we would go across the street to Quiznos a lot.  For dinner, if you want a buffet, my FAVORITE is MarketPlace.  Something for everyone there.  A nice cheaper alternative is Anthony's right across the street from the Marina (next door to Quiznos).  Good food, good prices!  They also have live entertainment there.  It was PACKED when we went!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 17, 2006)

Allen
You will love it. Beautiful resort. We went in May 2005. Ditto on reading the reviews,mine is posted. Do go the grocer in Nassau early on. If you read the reviews it tells you all the info you want to know. Water is the most beautiful blue.

There is a mini mart and other shops are in the yellow plazas nearby Harborside along with a liquor store,Quiznos sub,Anthonys. There are two breakfast/lunch places that are inexpensive. I forget the name of  the two plazas but it's in my review.

Water taxi to Nassau and several dolphin and other tours are across the road from the resort. Downtown Nassau has the best rum cake and rum prices. It is several dollars higher on Paradise Island.

I would skip the Cable Beach area in Nassau. Taxi is 17.00 to get there bus service is just too long. We did the bus one way and the taxi back as buses do not run after 6pm. The beach is not nearly as nice as Paradise Island nor is the casino. Its is under construction now and just not worth the trip IMHO.

The new Atlantis Marina shops were not open when we stayed there. Regular taxis and resort shuttles are plentiful. Prices are posted.

I found the Poop Deck pricing the same as the Atlantis restaurants. Anthony Grill in the plaza prices were not as inexpensive as the quiznos and/or two breakfast lunch places but many people like the place. Meals are under 30pp and its very clean.

We did eat at some of the restaurants at Atlantis. I liked Murray's NY deli and the desserts are very good,they do take out also.  Marketplace Buffet was the best buffet. A couple of restaurants have prix fix pricing about 80-100pp for a 4 course meal. Better restaurants are only open at night and certain days. I think you can view the menus online and you can make reservations ahead. At least make them early at the resort. The concierge is just super at Harborside and the staff is wonderful.

Have a great time. There is so much to do and see.


----------



## allenh91801 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.  I am so excited.  I am currently on my layover at orlando waiting for my flight into nassau.

Allen


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 28, 2006)

Just wait until you see it. It took us 2 days of wandering. 

You must take the HB shuttle to The Ocean CLub  go through the lobby to the cliff and sit in the  two white Adirondeck Chairs that face the bluest ocean. It feels like you are in heaven.


----------



## bigfrank (Jan 28, 2006)

pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> You must take the HB shuttle to The Ocean CLub  go through the lobby to the cliff and sit in the  two white Adirondeck Chairs that face the bluest ocean. It feels like you are in heaven.




I saw those 2 chairs and I wanted to sit and have a cigar there. Of coarse my wife said no that it was not on our itenery.   I think about the Castle in Newport, they have the same set up and I was able to Smoke a cigar there with a glass of wine or two. I am sure your Husband enjoyed those chairs and a cigar.

BTW I just returned last week from the Harborside and did a review for Tug and Timeshareforums. You can see my Review now by clickingHere since it has not yet been posted on Tug.


----------

